# TUXEDO Insanity Book 14 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1050 Ti und i7-7700HQ [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TUXEDO Insanity Book 14 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1050 Ti und i7-7700HQ [Anzeige]*

						TUXEDO hat sich auf Computer mit Linux als Betriebssystem spezialisiert und ist unser Partner für PCGH-Gaming-Laptops. Dabei gibt es die PCGH-Geräte wahlweise mit TUXEDO Budgie 18.04 oder für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zusätzlich mit Windows 10 Home. Beim Bootvorgang können Sie dann kinderleicht auswählen, welches Betriebssystem gerade geladen werden soll. Wer noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen, alle Treiber wurden von TUXEDO installiert und auch alle Sondertasten funktionieren unter Linux einwandfrei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TUXEDO Insanity Book 14 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1050 Ti und i7-7700HQ [Anzeige]*


----------

